# Exac-t-guide wanted



## JJJammer (May 9, 2016)

We originally purchased our Exac-t-guide off Bradbury Industries in Ontario in 1993. As the company is no longer in business, I can not order any parts for one from anywhere. I am in need of a new or used exac-t-guide or what ever parts you might have. We have used ours almost everyday in our production shop and things are starting to break from wear. If anyone has this, please let me know as it is an indispensable tool to us.

Thanks
Brett


----------

